# compte icloud bloqué dans un autre pays



## jamesL0713 (4 Juillet 2017)

bonjour a vous tous, je suis venu sur ce forum car j'avais un problème. Je vais vous expliquer.
Il y a une semaine j'ai su qu'un nouveau jeu du nom de brawl star le nouveau jeu de supercell ( clash royale, clash oh clans ) venait de sortir mais il est sorti que au canada ! donc je regarde une vidéo youtube comment le télécharger et donc dans la vidéo il explique qu'il faut changer le pays du compte icloud. Apres avoir fait ça je télécharge le jeu aucun problème et ensuite j'aimerais remettre mon icloud en France. Maintenant commence les problèmes. Pour passer mon compte au canada il ma demande si je voulais mètre une carte bancaire et j'ai mis aucun sauf que le cas contraire pour revenir en France il me propose pas la solution " aucun " pour enregistrer aucune carte bancaire car comme étant mineur je n'ai pas de carte bancaire et donc mon compte icloud est bloqué au Canada. Quelqu'un pourrai me dire comment je pourrai passer mon compte en France sans enregistrer une carte bancaire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (4 Juillet 2017)

Salut, le mieux est de créé un nouveau compte Icloud pour la France et l'ajouter sur ton téléphone avec le compte Canadien. Tu peux mettre deux comptes Icloud sur un même iPhone.


----------



## jamesL0713 (4 Juillet 2017)

Mais je vais perdre toutes mes données de mon compte iCloud..? et je devrais télécharger de nouveau toutes mes applications sur l'autre comple icloud non? vu que les mises a jour de mon compte icloud se font sur le store canadien?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (4 Juillet 2017)

Si tu n'avais pas d'application payante sur ton compte français transformé en Canadien, normalement les applications sont toujours présente sur ton compte.
Après tu peux te conecter sur itune pour voir les applications qui sont sur ton compte Canadien et vérifier que tout y est.
Les mises à jour se feront normalement sur les deux comptes comme si tu avais un seul compte.
Par contre tu n'auras pas d'application en double normalement.
Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus, mais je n'ai plus d'iPhone et je te parle de ce que je me rappel.
Sinon tu emprunte la CB de tes parents pour passer ton compte Canadien en Français et puis une fois que c'est fait tu supprime la CB du compte.


----------



## jamesL0713 (4 Juillet 2017)

Ca me dégoûte un peu de refaire un compte iCloud juste pour Ca, y'a pas d'autres moyen?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (5 Juillet 2017)

L'autre moyen c'est d'emprunter la CB de tes parents pour passer ton compte Canadien en France et puis ensuite tu supprime la CB du compte.


----------



## jamesL0713 (5 Juillet 2017)

Oui.. mais j'ai demande à mes parents et ils veulent pas.. ils me disent qu'ils ont pas confiance avec des entreprises comme ça pourtant c'est apple..


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2017)

jamesL0713 a dit:


> Oui.. mais j'ai demande à mes parents et ils veulent pas.. ils me disent qu'ils ont pas confiance avec des entreprises comme ça pourtant c'est apple..



Ca c'est un autre problème


----------



## jamesL0713 (5 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca c'est un autre problème


Oui..


----------

